# Is it worth the flight?



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

Contemplating driving from Belfast to Dublin (100 mile) then flying to Birmingham and taking a rental car to Coventry. 

Having never been before not sure if it's worth it? Would cost me £60 for the flight, £150 for van rental just to get there plus food and fuel. Could cost me at least £300 for the trip. Would sleep in the van overnight. 

Don't mind paying the money if I can learn something new but not sure what to expect from it! 

Would you spend £300 on products locally or make the trip? 

Also, as I'm flying I wouldn't be able to purchase anything. A ferry from Belfast to Liverpool is £307 so that's not an option unfortunately


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

Personally, no, I don't think it would be worth the efforts.

Going by my own experience, other may differ.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

No, it's not worth it. I went 2 years ago and was a bit disappointed to be honest


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> No, it's not worth it. I went 2 years ago and was a bit disappointed to be honest


What did you find disappointing?


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

It just wasn't that big. I can't remember what it cost but I remember it was similar to other shows yet there wasn't a lot there. Take Players Classic for example. Similar cost but loads more cars. Like four or five times more cars it felt like.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

As above save your flight money and buy the products online. 

It's a growing show and each year gets a little bit better, but I personally wouldn't travel that far for it.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Macca666 and I have been the last two years and we both enjoyed it. We travel from central Scotland and stay over night so by the time we factor in fuel/hotel/too much Coventry hospitality the night before then it works out pricey but.....it's a weekend away to a show with like minded people and some amazing detailing on display.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Another possibility is get someone local to pick you up from the airport and drive you to Cov & then back to the airport  I would offer to do it and anything you buy can post if small items.

Only problem I've got is it depends on your flights mate and planning to put the car in arrive & shine - could do with the extra pair of hands lol!

See if you could fly into East Midlands aswell mate as that may be cheaper - either way we could look at doing both


----------

